# This really SUCKS



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

So I found out tonight that my piece of $#[email protected] ex wife had another guy at the house i've only been out of for a week. I told her to just be honest with me last week and tell me there was someone else and not let me find out the way I did, but no she had to be dishonest, I know it doesn't really matter because we are divorced but it's still like a knife in the chest. It's funny that i'm not as mad as I thought would be but i'm sure it will take effect soon enough.


----------



## Crankshaw (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, you are divorced, but I understand how you feel, a little honesty would be nice, why she feels the need to lie is beyond me


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. Why are people such gobsh!tes!!


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

These are people we thought we knew better than anyone else... Well they've shown their true colours, we have to forget them and move on, I still hope theres life after all this for me & my kids, someone will adore us & not throw us away as easy as a snotty tissue.

They'll wake up one day & realise just how good they had it!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## everafter (Mar 10, 2011)

I hear your pain. Maybe she wasn't lying, but it's a new relationship!?!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

My Mother said something to me the other night. She said

"Paperclip, is she did it to you, she will do it to the next guy when she gets tired of him. Just wait until her bubble bursts again"

I agree. Let him have her. I think im starting to feel that way.


----------



## AmImad (Jan 28, 2011)

Paperclip, I've been pretty much been told the same, thing, he's done it once he can do it again... how would I ever be able to trust him again.

Time to move on. We deserve better! xx


----------



## Oak (Mar 21, 2011)

AmImad said:


> Time to move on. We deserve better! xx


Yes you do. Keep repeating it and work on your own happiness.


----------



## ExMe (Mar 24, 2011)

It's possible she is doing the play while she is lose thing, but lied to keep the possibility of a return open. Not trying to put out false hope. Just saying that may be the psychology behind the lies and hiding things.
I hurt for ya'.


----------



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

Well everyone it is what it is. I had to go get more of my things earlier today and she could not stress to me enough that there will never be an us again, ever. That's all fine and dandy because today I really did see her true colors I must have been blinded all of these years by the marriage or I just really didn't pay attention, either way today I feel good because I know what she is and how she is and I know I don't want another women like that I want someone who will love me for what I am and not throw my disease in my face (diabetic, anxiety)I did everything for that woman I cooked,cleaned the house, baked cakes for her, washed her car took care of the yard everything. Stick a fork in me i'm DONE!!!!!!!!


----------



## paperclip (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Rpriore, 

From my experience with my Soon to be ex wife. When she first started to tell me there is no chance for US and that she def wants a divorce. She only made that a point to me so i would try even harder to win her back.

Jellybeans as really got to me! You need to forget about her. Act happy around her. Dont talk about the relationship. be there for your son!

I know easier said than done. But she will love the attention you are giving her!


----------



## Babyheart (Feb 9, 2011)

Remember, if a man steals your wife, the best revenge that you can have is to let him keep her. 

You hang in there, take care of yourself. This will take a lot of time to heal from but you will come out the other side. And some lucky woman will be blessed to have you.


----------



## rpriore (Jan 17, 2011)

Babyheart said:


> Remember, if a man steals your wife, the best revenge that you can have is to let him keep her.
> 
> You hang in there, take care of yourself. This will take a lot of time to heal from but you will come out the other side. And some lucky woman will be blessed to have you.


That is the nicest thing I have heard (read) in a long time. I've done without alot of things so she could.


----------



## ExMe (Mar 24, 2011)

So sorry, but glad you actually feel better about it.

Go have some fun and a great new life.

BTW was that you a while ago? Was saying hello, but got no reply so I got off there.
If so sorry... lol

Try again if you want. Don't have long, but will watch for you.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Babyheart said:


> Remember, if a man steals your wife, the best revenge that you can have is to let him keep her.


And vice versa. We should send them off tied in Ribbons. "Here is a gift from me to you!" 



paperclip said:


> Jellybeans as really got to me! You need to forget about her. Act happy around her. Dont talk about the relationship. be there for your son!


This is 100% correct (and btw, I am glad to know I am getting some good advice thru your head!) 
Act happy, smile, act like she is just a neighbor as you casually greet her with a smile on your face...sort of indifferent...like how you treat your local grocer. It will throw her off her happy high horse. She is going to wonder why you aren't sweating her badly.

The dishonesty hurts...esp when you have asked them numerous times if there is omeone else and they LIE to your face over again despite you knowing the truth. It makes you thinkn "Gosh I am not even worthy of the dang truth." But don't sweat it. All cheaters lie. They are so pigeon-brained they can't even speak their truth.

You guys are divorced. She's gonna have her own life. You will have yours. Treat her like you treat a grocer, remember. When you see her, imagine her bagging your groceries w/ an apron on asking if you want plastic or paper. Hahaha.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I live in one of the few alienation of affection states. You can sue the other cheater for money damages for busting up your marriage. Rhetorical victories are one thing, tearing assets out of him is quite another.


----------

